# Clearing A Stuffy Nose !



## GreenLED

Just FYI -- I'm a Dad.

I'm fairly new to parenting. My wife and I have a 2-year old daughter. She is the light of our life (as she should be). My wife was very sick today and I had to watch our daughter for a while.


----------



## mumto1

*stuffy nose*

Hot bath/with a hot washcloth on face? Steamy room (run a hot shower for a while to steam up the bathroom)? The old bowl of hot water/towel trick? Neti pots can work but I don't know about using them on a 2 year old. I know with babies you can clear out their noses with a drop of water into the nose to cause a sneeze, you could try one of those squeeze bulb things.


----------

